# Anubias dying with brown speckles: Why?



## Grim Peeper (Jan 26, 2012)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

[IMG=http://img807.imageshack.us/img807/5391/dscn03041.jpg][/IMG]

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## iheartfish:) (Jan 19, 2011)

It doesn't look like it's dying...


----------



## Fuzz (Jan 27, 2012)

my anubias doesn't look like that, but then again, it is a different species than mine. mine is all uniform in color and looks almost fake. this one looks more real because it has that natural look to it. good luck to you and I hope someone can shed some light on this

this isn't a help to the original post, but i like the looks of the plant in the bottom right in this picture. what is it? looks kind of juvenile, but if it stays small and green i might be interested in getting some for myself


----------



## Dzikibyk (Jan 9, 2012)

The spotting may be related to an iron or potassium deficiency. Are you supplementing you tank with any liquid fertilizers/supplements or root tabs? From what I remember Anubias is a root feeder and would benefit from having root tabs. I'll take a look in my aquatic plants book for more details when I get home from work later today.

Your plants however look fairly healthy.

Dz


----------



## iheartfish:) (Jan 19, 2011)

Fuzz: Almost look like green Java fern roots  Haha


----------



## Dzikibyk (Jan 9, 2012)

Ok, so back from work. Regarding Anubias species, from what I've been reading, sounds like you may have a nutrient deficiency, so you can try supplementing. Most sources says iron, potassium, or trace element deficiencies can manifest as brown spots......so very broad there, sorry it's not more helpful.

Overall.....Anubias tips, don't bury the rhizome, the green root that the leaves are growing from as it will rot when buried and the plant will die, they tend to grow best when attached to a driftwood, rocks, or decorative substrate. Anubias is slow growing and can develop a coat of algae on the leaves in over fertilized tanks, and lastly in good light new leaves will be pale in color.

Hope the above helps.....must have been thinking of a different plant in my original reply. Let me know how your plants end up.

Dz


----------



## Grim Peeper (Jan 26, 2012)

Hey fuzz the plant in the lower right corner is java moss peaking into the photo. Thanks for all your help I decided that I would bury the roots more (not the rizomes) so the anubias can get more nuterients before the roots were above water and it was simply tied with fishing line to driftwood. I guess well see if that works.


----------

